# Jelly Bean and Adonis Tetras



## keef (Feb 10, 2004)

All,

I just acquired two species of very small African tetras that are rarely imported to the US. The Jellybean Tetra(Ladigesia Roloffi) and Adonis Tetra(Lepidarchus Adonis). Does anyone have any information on keeping and breeding them? I have about 7 of each species. They are both in the same planted low maintenance tank. Both species top out at about an inch and a half in length. 

Keith


----------



## Corigan (Mar 15, 2004)

I got some jellybeans recently and haven't had much luck with them. I got them and there were extremely small. I covered all my powerheads/intakes of filtersw with filter media bags. A few of the tratras still ended up in the powerhead. I thought this was probably from the powerhead, but now that I have gotten rid of the powerhead I still have noticed a few disappearing. I have 4 left out of 9 and am doubtful any of them will survive. They have gotten quite big and look like they will be an awesome tetra, but with the amount of luck I'm having they must be like neons. Hard to keep and don't last very long. Maybe it was the adaptation from wild to captive, I have no idea. I'm hoping the 4 I have left live. Good luck with yours, and I hope you have better luck than I have had.

Matt


----------

